# Moi!



## Wobbles

Well moi is moi to those who know me ...

Nice to meet you all :lol: 

I've just turned 26 OH has just turned 28

I am from Chester but we both live in Stoke-On-Trent

We were silently TTC for a couple of months but then sadly went through what can only be called a rough ectopic ordeal & have since had 4 known early miscarriages.


:D


----------



## Tam

Hello moi, this is moi too!!! Best of luck for the future babe ((((HUGS)))) :wink: xx


----------



## RachieH

Hiya Char 
Just wanted to pop in and say "Hello".

Hopefully your journey to becoming a Mom will be a very short once once you have seen your consultant this month -REally hope he can provide some solutions for you.

Lotsa https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/goodluck1.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/goodluck1.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/goodluck1.gif


----------



## Lauz_1601

Hello, love the forum. best of luck ;-)


----------



## Wobbles

Oooo Hello Rachael https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/hourra.gif teh days are dragging up to my appoitment :( 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/icon_wave.gif Lauz, thanks should do a grand wee job with my OH on the case 8)


----------



## Tootsie

Hello :wink: 

Dont i know you from somewhere :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Nope never net you or Tootsie before in my life :lol:


----------



## HB

We want you to move to Warrington! lol!!!
Come and join us!! hehe!!

xox


----------



## Tootsie

Wobbles said:

> Nope never net you or Tootsie before in my life :lol:

My mistake then :lol:


----------



## KX

Well Im not saying Hello to u, I already know u! :shock: 

Let us know how the lesson went!


----------



## KX

Who's Tootsie? :wink:


----------



## Tootsie

K X said:

> Who's Tootsie? :wink:

My cat :lol: 

Wobble's old cat i should say. Possible more confusing trying to explain the whole thing. but

Meow :lol:


----------



## ablaze

oh why hello, fancy seeing u here ;)


----------



## beatlesbaby66

hi wobbs, still keeping everything crossed for you and yours..xox


----------

